# Windows 7 Ultimate (64) Security updates not installing.



## autigerfan (Jul 5, 2013)

I have been having problems in installing the updates that I have listed below. For each update I attempted to install them individually but they would not install. I also downloaded the SURT 6.1 KB947821 v27. The problem has been going on now for about 2 months. (whenever the issue with the updates comes to mind I am never near my pc). Thank you in advance.


Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 9 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2838727)
Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2757638)
Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2785220)
Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2790113)
Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2813170)
Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2813430)
Security Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2839894)
Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2726535)
Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2773072)
Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2786400)
Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2798162)
Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2808679)


----------



## Kursah (Jul 5, 2013)

Manually update to IE10 and see what that does for ya? I'm not sure what the rest of the updates are based on, but I would start with updating IE...have you manually ran Windows Update from Control panel? Sometimes the auto reminder is stuck behind on updates it couldn't do because it didn't need to because something else updated overrides what those updates were meant to do if that makes sense. So that's where i'd start, manually run a windows update scan if you haven't, and beyond that push to a manual update of IE10 (just look up IE10 Download...ez to do).

Hope that helps!


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 5, 2013)

Kursah,
 Yes I have updated from the Control Panel, and no luck. I did download and attempt to install each update from the Microsoft website.


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2013)

I have had surprising luck with Fixit in the past when updates have failed. Give it a shot.

http://support.microsoft.com/mats/windows_update/en-us


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 5, 2013)

Frick,  I ran Mr. Fixit, and to no avail. I ran 2 updates seperately and got the 80070017 Error on two different updates.


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2013)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/956704

Looked there? You have some more error codes?


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 5, 2013)

Frick I was actually looking at that page that you sent me the link to.  I did the chkdsk/f but with the same negative results.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2013)

Have you tried clearing the update cache? That often fixes these problems and there's an MS KB article on it.


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 5, 2013)

qubit,
your suggestion worked. I deleted the information in the download cached and when I started the pc this p.m. there were no updates needed to be installed.  
 I would also like to thank Frick and Kursah for helping me. Even though their ideas did not fix my update issue, their information they gave me will help me in the future of things to check in the process of elimination.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2013)

Fantastic, glad to help! 

Did you find that kb article? I was at work when I posted this and couldn't look it up.

From memory, you have to stop a couple of services, delete the cache, then restart them again. I think a reboot or two is needed along the line as well.


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 5, 2013)

guess what, now it is showing the updates do need to be installed
and I tried to install them and its a no go!
FU*K


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 5, 2013)

Try running "ccleaner" : http://www.piriform.com/download

Looks like this below:

http://img.techpowerup.org/130705/Capture081-20130705-152400.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/130705/Capture080-20130705-152333.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/130705/Capture079-20130705-152318.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/130705/Capture078-20130705-152258.jpg

When you run ccleaner you have to run it in 2 sections. I didn't make that clear before. From the side tab you run the first section "Cleaner", when done, tab down to second side tab "Registry" and run that section. Only select the boxes I posted previously.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2013)

autigerfan said:


> guess what, now it is showing the updates do need to be installed
> and I tried to install them and its a no go!
> FU*K



Bummer.

Try this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058?wa=wsignin1.0

or this: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...8020000e/3c87f978-13c3-47f6-870c-82169fbb035d

This is what I didn't have time to find when at work today.


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 5, 2013)

o.k. so I ran the ccleaner w/ the changes that you gave. I opened update and it said that I have only 3 updates to install. Closed out that window and then reopened it and it said that I have 13 updates again.  Now when I go to restart the computer (which is what I did after running the ccleaner) should I still allow Windows to install the updates because that is what I have been doing.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2013)

You tried my links? The first one especially is the definitive* solution from Microsoft so they're well worth a go.

*No, it doesn't always work, lol. I did have to do a clean reinstall of Windows when this didn't work one time, but I think I was on Vista at the time and was quite a while ago.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 5, 2013)

autigerfan said:


> Now when I go to restart the computer (which is what I did after running the ccleaner) should I still allow Windows to install the updates because that is what I have been doing.



The question is will they install now.  Try manual update and report back.

Also, are you running the most recent Bios for your motherboard?  https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20583&lang=eng&wapkw=intel+dh57dd
I have seen this cause issues but is uncommon.

Run Intel Driver Support: http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/

Is there anything in "Device Manager" that is not installed?

Try the "fixit" link again.

Is the clock set properly on the PC and any router you are using?

Try manual install of IE10 again, as suggested.


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 5, 2013)

ok, here goes for me explaining everything I did.
quibit, I ran mr. fixit and then went to the second link. after going to the second link and done with it, is said I had 18 updates that were critical to install.
then jsfitz54, I went to intel and downloaded the update, and the ran mr. fixit again. before I went to restart the computer I checked for updates and the green shield was up saying it was all good. 
So I restarted the computer, while restarting it did not attempt to install any updates. after restarting the computer I had the same no updates except for one about 
Internet explorer 10. I ran that and it failed and now it is saying that I have 18 critical updates to install again. It sounds like to me that they have installed but Windows keeps thinking they aren't. Feel like I am in a whirlpool here. lol
so when I restarted the computer there were no critical updates needed, do I just go ahead and tell update manager not to display the updates again?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 5, 2013)

Run ccleaner again.  Then shut down (not restart)

Startup and run manual update again.

Some updates require multiple critical updates in several phases.  From what you have said it is unclear.  Keep running manual critical updates until no more appear, rebooting when told to do so.



autigerfan said:


> do I just go ahead and tell update manager not to display the updates again?



No, this will not help.  I do this sometimes for optional updates I don't want.

Speaking of optional updates, have you looked at them and selected the most appropriate ones including any Net Framework ones?


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 5, 2013)

when  you say "manual" do you mean making the updates one at a time from the microsoft website?


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2013)

+1 to what jsfitz54 said.

Also, the first link had a manual version of the Fixit They're supposed to be equivalent, but I'm not certain that they always are.

I don't think you've hit a brick wall yet, but be ready for this to be one of those times when a clean install is required. In fact, one of those fixes I linked to clears the update history, which is a bit drastic, but might just work.

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 5, 2013)

autigerfan said:


> when  you say "manual" do you mean making the updates one at a time from the microsoft website?



No, select all at once and run the updates, that's how it's supposed to work.  One at a time is hard on you.

Report back on progress.

When you run ccleaner you have to run it in 2 sections. I didn't make that clear before.  From the side tab you run the first section "Cleaner", when done, tab down to second side tab "Registry" and run that section.  Only select the boxes I posted previously.


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok. I'm back. when I restarted the first thing I did was click to see if there were any updates, and there were like 36 optional, all language updates, but after I had clicked to open Explorer and then re-checked to see about the updates, the 18 critical updates popped up again. 
sooooo could this be something w/ explorer then and not Windows, I dunno.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 6, 2013)

Have you tried restarting the windows update service?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 6, 2013)

autigerfan said:


> sooooo could this be something w/ explorer then and not Windows



Windows and IE are integrated so yes IE gets updates like Windows, it's a package deal.

SOOOOO, you should get all the updates that are CRITICAL and any optional updates you need.

OPTIONAL UPDATES also require updates as well.

You want to install all updates that are available at once, as there is a hierarchy to what is installed and when.  Windows sorts this out for you.  If you individually pick out of order, things might not go as planned.


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 6, 2013)

On your last post, I have been installing the updates in the order that they appear. It notifies me of the updates and then I click install and wait.  I only tried to install a couple of the updates by themselves once or twice just to see if they would install. 
 So I am still having the same issue. Since your post I had my pc off for about 2 hours or so and still the same problem. Unfortunately nothing has changed, for the negative or positive.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 6, 2013)

autigerfan said:


> On your last post, I have been installing the updates in the order that they appear.



At the top of the list of updates is a box "Select All" and that puts a checkmark in all the boxes at once.  For the "Optional" ones you then say OK/apply at the bottom right side, once the boxes are checked.  The screen then goes back to the main update page "critical" and you should see the TOTAL number of selected install items increase.

I don't know of anyone that does this one at a time.

You don't need all the language packs unless you speak certain other languages.

Did you try and "Unhide" any hidden updates?  Perhaps a necessary update got hidden and is preventing others from installing.  (not the proper order of things)

Can you take a screenshot and post the update page.  Try using: http://www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture/

Also, what antivirus software are you using?

Are any error codes still appearing?  Was 7 installed from disk or download?  It may be time for "repair".

Example of error code 0×80070017 :  http://windows-exe-errors.com/windows-error-code-0×80070017-solution/

Look at these:  http://www.bing.com/search?q=0x8007...=BDKTMA&pc=BDT3&shash=&BDParam=0000&mkt=en-US

http://www.bing.com/search?q=windows+install+error+code+80070017&src=IE-TopResult&FORM=IE10TR

Some other ideas from the web::: *Check HD for errors & check memory for issues that are causing corruption.*http://support.microsoft.com/kb/956704

http://memtest86.com/download.htm

V2.55  (vvv)
http://www.hdtune.com/download.html

I changed from compatible to AHCI and then in the expanding windows files step it starts to work.
I also checked AHCI Wikipedia
"Some operating systems, notably Windows Vista and Windows 7, do not configure themselves to load the AHCI driver upon boot if the drive controller was not in AHCI mode at the time of installation. This can cause failure to boot with an error message if the SATA controller is later switched to AHCI mode. For this reason, Intel recommends changing the drive controller to AHCI or RAID before installing an operating system. On Windows Vista and Windows 7, this can be fixed by booting in legacy mode and changing the registry."

I agree with this one. sometimes the bios has reset to its default, especially when the battery empty or accidentally changed.  It must need to change the SATA to COMPATIBILITY.. and when i tried to changed to SATA, again i got the blue screen, and when trying to re-install i got the error code : 0x80070017 
play it with the setting (SATA, COMPATIBILITY, AHCI) to work to your hardware compatibly. wether using External drive for the installation or using a flash drive doesn't help with me. you don't even need to reinstall and can use the old OS as well by setting to correct mode.

just went through the exact same thing, Then lost everything on the drive (not to worry, already backed up) After becoming thoroughly disgusted, I went to the Hard Drive Utilities set up in my BIOS, and proceeded to check my Hard Drive and the rest of my system. End result was a BAD MEMORY stick in DIMM B Slot 1. (In my Dell system it came with 2 512 MB sticks, and I added 2 1GB stick for a total of 3 GB, after time one of the 512's went bad, I removed it and Everything went back in like Easy Peasy.
I would suggest that you CHECK your Memory Sticks...Who Knew RIGHT!


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 8, 2013)

I was thinking earlier about putting the windows 7 disc back in and doing a system repair. You have given me alot to wade thru, I will post again later this evening (Sunday)


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 8, 2013)

I ran the SURT (again) then tried to install the updates, same results. I also tried to run a "scannow" and it only reached 11% and I got the message* Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested information.*
 I ran the hard drive test and everything was fine there.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 8, 2013)

I think the best way to move forward would be to do a system repair.  Needle in a haystack.

Back up your files first to a external hard drive.

Is your hard drive so full it can't write anymore media?

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...form-the/968071dd-4cdf-4cb7-bfcd-a382586b2bc5


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 8, 2013)

I ran a chkdsk, after that was completed I turned my pc on a badda bing badda boom, there were no 18 updates waiting for me. There was one new update so I decided to go ahead and try it and the update installed and now I have the little green shield *woot woot*.
 Thanks everyone for your help. I learned quite a bit in the many avenues that are needed to be taken to resolve such issues. Thanks to all of you I will remember those and will use that information to help me in the future.
btw, how do I end this thread?


----------



## Frick (Jul 8, 2013)

autigerfan said:


> btw, how do I end this thread?



You don't. You just let them sit.

Good stuff it worked anyway! Hopefully they will *stay* updated.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 8, 2013)

Please tell me you didn't run CCleaner.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 8, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Please tell me you didn't run CCleaner.



I just gotta ask... why?

I use it. I works. It is pretty thorough. And, has never caused any problems for me.
Now.. if you go selecting all the options without knowing the consequences it could be cause for concern.


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 8, 2013)

I did use ccleaner. someone suggested that I make some changes to it, so I did.  Your questions about ccleaner concerned me in regards to the changes that I make.  I use ccleaner almost on a daily basis and have no issues. I uninstalled ccleaner and downloaded and then re-installed a fresh version.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 9, 2013)

95Viper said:


> I just gotta ask... why?
> 
> I use it. I works. It is pretty thorough. And, has never caused any problems for me.
> Now.. if you go selecting all the options without knowing the consequences it could be cause for concern.



Because there is ZERO need for CCleaner. Everything it does without selecting the extra options can be done within windows already. However as you said if people select "extra" stuff it can really fubar a OS. There really is no benefit to CCleaner.


----------



## autigerfan (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah, I've went basic w/ my ccleaner when I re-installed it! followed all of the (recommended) tabs and i'm back to where I was with that.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 9, 2013)

autigerfan said:


> I did use ccleaner. *someone suggested that I make some changes to it, so I did*.



There is your answer, TMM.

For me... there is a need/want; as, I set it up to clean places windows does not clean and it is simpler to do a one-two click and have everything deleted at once.


----------

